# Boring Baseball



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I read in a report around a week or so ago that Jose Cansenco (sp?) said that a lot of players are on steriods and that's the reason why so many home-runs are being hit. If this is the case then baseball needs to be banned. This is a terrible message to send to the kids if true. I remember when 35 HRs a year was damn good. The NFL and others don't tolerate the use of dangerous drugs. Shame on you, boring baseball!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *I read in a report around a week or so ago that Jose Cansenco (sp?) said that a lot of players are on steriods and that's the reason why so many home-runs are being hit. *


Jose is blowing it out of his ear. I wouldn't believe anything that came out of his hole.

The REAL reason why there are so many players hitting home runs is that they work out year round. The days for Cecil Fielder hitting home runs is over. Now you have Barry Bonds, Lance Berkman, and Sammy Sosa who work out all the time. There has also been a lack of great pitcher (seems to have changed this year) so rather than facing Maddox, Glavine or Johnson, Schilling, you were seeing Albie Lopez and Brian Anderson.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree James.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I love the Arizona Diamondbacks. I wanna get D* JUST for MLB Extra Innings JUST for their games. LOL. I think the Big Unit is AWESOME. For those of you TRUE baseball fans, you know I mean Randy Johnson. He beats me as an Ogre, except for he's not so stocky like me. HEHE.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

When Randy pitches they sometimes have a "Mullet Meter" to get the crowd going...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. I liked him better with the long hair, but I guess I can't have it all.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

So Jose is lying? Expansion sucks and the NFL will pay too IMO.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Jose isn't lying, but I doubt his claims of the majority of player using steroids is false. I would assume its around 30% of batter and only about 1% of pitchers.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You want to ban an entire sport because of the behavior of SOME individauls who play it? Smacks of big brotherism to me.


----------

